# So Matt Bonner takes the TTC.....



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Anyone know which routes?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

he'll learn to drive to the games after he gets robbed


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Why would you drive to the games?
The Subways are much more efficient.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Why would you drive to the games?
> The Subways are much more efficient.


For real. And you should know John...


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> For real. And you should know John...


John ditched us and went to the New Jersey Nets' forum....lol :laugh:


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Why would you drive to the games?
> The Subways are much more efficient.


but not safer


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> but not safer


More people die in car accidents than subway incidents each year in Toronto.

So yes, it's a lot safer.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin Williams Jr.</b>!
> 
> More people die in car accidents than subway incidents each year in Toronto.
> 
> So yes, it's a lot safer.


But do more rich people got robbed in the subway or in their vehicles? I think that is the real question.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> But do more rich people got robbed in the subway or in their vehicles? I think that is the real question.


He's 6'10, 240 pounds... how many people are going to rob him?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> But do more rich people got robbed in the subway or in their vehicles? I think that is the real question.


we're talking about downtown Toronto here. it's not some backwater ghetto where crime happens left and right. not to say crime doesn't happen there, but it's not a regular occurence as some would like to believe (for whatever reason they want it to be true).

Bowling For Columbine really shows just how safe Canada is in comparison to the _real_ ghettos.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin Williams Jr.</b>!
> 
> He's 6'10, 240 pounds... how many people are going to rob him?


If the other have a weapon i dont think the size matters


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> If the other have a weapon i dont think the size matters



Okay have you ever been in a Toronto subway?
No

There are plenty of people(witnesses) always in the subway, so no one will come up to a guy like Matt Bonner and try robbing him.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

What would they steal, anyways? His bag lunch?
Matt is a minimum-money player who probably tips waiters 10% with a calculator. Dude's not going to be carrying around a clip full of paper in his warmups pocket.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i NEVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT TORONTO SUBWAY I JUST SAID NOT MATTER THE SIZE IF THE OTHER GUY HAS A WEAPON YOU ARE DONE..

Nice try to bait...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> i NEVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT TORONTO SUBWAY I JUST SAID NOT MATTER THE SIZE IF THE OTHER GUY HAS A WEAPON YOU ARE DONE..
> ...


How am I trying to bait?
I'm just saying, no one is going to walk up to someone in the middle of the day on the subway with a damn knife, especially since it's a 6`10 250 pound guy. 
Give me a break.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> How am I trying to bait?
> ...


heck, i've never encountered a crime during the night either.

i feel pretty safe and confident every time i walk through downtown Toronto.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> heck, i've never encountered a crime during the night either.
> ...


i'll be looking for yo ***** *** so i can rob you.. then i'll go after bonner for is jersey.. lol


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin Williams Jr.</b>!
> 
> He's 6'10, 240 pounds... how many people are going to rob him?


you would be surprised at the things I've seen at kenndy station over the years


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> you would be surprised at the things I've seen at kenndy station over the years


oh just stop. i've lived in TO for over 10 years before moving and not once have i ever felt threatened in any of its areas.

toronto has been a very place city to live in in comparison to some of the real dangerous cities in North America. don't downplay the city and its rural environment just to feel tough yourself for suriviving in it thus far.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

come on guys....this is MATT BONNER we are talking about

who is going to have the guts to rob him?


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> we're talking about downtown Toronto here. it's not some backwater ghetto where crime happens left and right. not to say crime doesn't happen there, but it's not a regular occurence as some would like to believe (for whatever reason they want it to be true).
> ...


Dude, you may notice I'm from Canada. I know what the country I live in is like. My point is pretty legit. You have a better chance getting robbed in the subway than alone in your car.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, you may notice I'm from Canada. I know what the country I live in is like. My point is pretty legit. You have a better chance getting robbed in the subway than alone in your car.


of course you get a better chance of getting robbed in a subway. being around more people = more threat of crime.

but the point i'm making is that Toronto as a whole is a pretty safe to live in comparison to the cities down south.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> of course you get a better chance of getting robbed in a subway. being around more people = more threat of crime.
> ...


compared to cities anywhere, actually...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> compared to cities anywhere, actually...


pretty much. which is why i laugh at anyone who acts tough telling me they come from the mean streets of....

....Scarborough

 :laugh:


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, you may notice I'm from Canada. I know what the country I live in is like. My point is pretty legit. You have a better chance getting robbed in the subway than alone in your car.


Dude, you live in BC. Crack and prostitute central of the nation. Come back when you've lived your entire life in Toronto, like I have.

The city was much safer 10 years ago, but when you look at places like Detroit, Chicago, New York, Miami, etc... this place is an absolute paradise.

I've been "riding the rails" for my entire life and have yet to see any violence in the subway, and I walk around sporting a pair of golden shoes and a pimpin' wind breaker.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> oh just stop. i've lived in TO for over 10 years before moving and not once have i ever felt threatened in any of its areas.
> ...


and I've been living in TO for 19 years so what your point I'd like to know what parts you hang around that are so safe ...hmmm let me recap what I've seen so on the ttc I've seen guy about 6'4 get robbed by a gang of school kids before getting on the train , a number of fights well not really fights more like 5 on 1 or 6 on 3 , I seen a girl get stabbed in a fight camera ain't **** cuz by the time station seucrity offers come the whole crowd runs and jumps on the nearest bus or train the TTC far from safe..... I had my own block raided by police back in 02 and last year a guy got shot dead excution style with 11 bullets to the head right behind my house so get outta here with your weak feel tough mentally BS your in your own world to feel safe walking around anywhere and feel safe unless you live up in gildwood or richmondhill or one of those areas


----------

